# JSV-how to check status



## enlighten.life (May 11, 2014)

Hello Frnds,

Recently i have gone thro a visa interview at mumbai consulate. I want to know 

1. Can we check the status of your job seeker visa application online. If yes how?

2. Are there any confirmation signs on the basis of which u can predict about the positive or negation attitude of the visa interviewer

like taken or refused the document verification DD
or stamped the passport

If yes then please share the same with me.


----------



## Preethi kiran (Mar 24, 2014)

hello,

you cannot check the status of JSV online.
you will have to wait for the embassy to get back to you on your application. 
However, after the minimum no. of days for verification, you can contact the embassy directly to know the status. 

for the Delhi embassy its 8weeks, for Mumbai it might be more.

All the best!!


----------

